# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Tablet] Tablet HUAWEI S8-701W

## sz1962

Χαιρετώ την ωραία διαδικτυακή μας παρέα.
Έχω ένα tablet Huawei S8-701W.
Μετά από μια ενημέρωση του firmware αυτό αρνείται έστω και να ανοίξει πλέον.
Μήπως κανείς φίλος έχει κάποια ιδέα για το πως μπορώ να το ζωντανέψω ξανά;

----------


## manolo

Προφανώς φίλε ή δεν έγινε κάπου σωστά η όλη διαδικασία, ή δεν πέρασες το σωστό firmware. Μπορεί να ξαναζωντανέψει αλλά θέλει ψάξιμο γιατί η κάθε εταιρεία έχει τη δική της μέθοδο και διαδικασία για κάτι τέτοιο.
Βρες αν μπορείς κάποιο tool που πιθανώς έχει η Huawei, τι επεξεργαστή φοράει, μνήμη RAM και με βάση αυτά, κατέβασε το σωστό firmware για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο και ξαναπροσπάθησε.

----------


## Poshnjari

κάνε ένα factory reset

----------

